# Edisto Stew



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

2 cans Beer
2 teaspoons crab boil seasoning
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon tabasco
6-8 ears of corn
1 lb link sausage, sliced
1 lb shrimp, unpeeled

Bring beer and enough water to cover the corn to a boil, add seasonings, add corn and let simmer about 5 minutes, then add sausage and simmer 5 more minutes, then add shrimp and cook until pink

Enjoy


----------

